# Agalychnis spurelli



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

tadpoles:




















and about 21 to 23 mm BL:











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

a photo from this morning:











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

With all those likes you would have though someone would have commented by now 
Stunning frogs and awesome pics, really nice to see. Hope to breed some exotic frogs myself some day, really want to see the life cycle of a non native species.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I think Marts pictures do the talking, we all know what a sterling keeper he is


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

froglet:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol- yeah, what is there to say? I'm just enjoying the pictures... :lol2:


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

They're great - I was tempted myself when they became available through WIKIRI. Are these offspring from WIKIRI adults?

Nick


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope, it is a different line than the ones from WIKIRI.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Some photos from yesterday evening:


----------

